# COD4 problem



## Shane (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey guys i just purchased the full version of COD4:Modern warefare

Single player works fantasic however when i go on Multiplayer i get the error



> W3MP.EXE



has stopped working 

ive read like this whole page
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=IW3MP.EXE&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

with known fixes to the problem but still i have the problem 

i have applied all the latest patches to cod4 and updated punkbuster.


----------



## meanman (Feb 24, 2008)

the w3mp.exe should be iw3mp.exe,
I dont no if you have renamed it for some reason but try renaming it to iw3mp.exe


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes sorry iw3mp.exe is the error i get 

ive installed latest patches,Im removing my gfx card drivers now and re-installing see what happens.


----------



## meanman (Feb 24, 2008)

maybe the exe on your desktop is corrupt have you tried launching it from within the install folder?
you could right click the iw3mp.exe on your desktop and choose open file location and it should take you back to the install folder if everything is ok.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, try re-installing your graphics card drivers, if not, re-install the game... Irritating, I know!


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 24, 2008)

That reminds me, I had a sound issue and had to re-install the whole game cause it wouldn't run without some crazy single sound file, can't remember how it was. 

But yeah, try re-installing your GPU drivers and the game itself.

BTW Nevakonaza, how do you run 3GB of RAM in Dual Channel?


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you have a mic? You have to have a mic plugged in for multi-player to work (at least on some computers). 

I used to have the same problem as you, but once I plugged the mic in, COD4 MP worked just fine.

P.S. You don't have to use the mic/leave it plugged in, once the game is loaded you should be able to unplug it if you want.


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Sounds kinda off-topic (mic) but who knows it might work, computers are weird like that sometimes!


----------



## kobaj (Feb 24, 2008)

vonfeldt7 said:


> Do you have a mic? You have to have a mic plugged in for multi-player to work (at least on some computers).



0.o

Where did you hear that? 

Infact speaking of mic's Ive never once heard anyone in cod4 use it to communicate with their team. Yeah on xbox sure, but never pc. Whereas I could pop down into CSS and instantly hear 12 year old rampages.


----------



## meanman (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats because the built in speach on cod4 is rubbish.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> That reminds me, I had a sound issue and had to re-install the whole game cause it wouldn't run without some crazy single sound file, can't remember how it was.
> 
> But yeah, try re-installing your GPU drivers and the game itself.
> 
> *BTW Nevakonaza, how do you run 3GB of RAM in Dual Channel?*



Two x 1GB and Two x 512MB


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

okay i re-installed gfx card drivers,Still the same

im going to re-install cod4 but this time not apply the patches.
but then i suppose my version of the game wont match the servers 

il give it a try anyway.

and yes ramodkk Kornowski said it.

2x 1Gb and 2x 512Sticks.


i got the 512 sticks cheap of my cousin.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

Try this;

Re-install it, Get the patches in order they came out, so 1.5 would be the last one to get.


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

okay i re-installed the game again and applied alll patches and still the same.

this is realy annoying me now


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

ahh fixed...the fix was to plug something in the PC's mic jack when the game started up and then it works but I don't know why.


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Two x 1GB and Two x 512MB



Oh dummy me! Didn't know you didn't have to have 2 sticks to Dual Channel... 




Nevakonaza said:


> ahh fixed...the fix was to plug something in the PC's mic jack when the game started up and then it works but I don't know why.



Wow that's great! So I guess you owe the answer to vonfeldt7! 




vonfeldt7 said:


> Do you have a mic? You have to have a mic plugged in for multi-player to work (at least on some computers).
> 
> I used to have the same problem as you, but once I plugged the mic in, COD4 MP worked just fine.
> 
> P.S. You don't have to use the mic/leave it plugged in, once the game is loaded you should be able to unplug it if you want.



Who would've thought the mic jack was actually the problem? 
Never seen a problem like that...


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah a BIG thanks to vonfeldt7 

who would think a stupid mic port would be the problem lol

i thought it was a Direct x problem or something (Running in DX10)


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

You gonna join the server, Shane?


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah if i could find the damn box to enter the servers ip in lol.

i cant find it 

im not very good at the game yet though  ive reached rank 5 i think.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

Go to favourites,then add new favourite...


----------



## Shane (Feb 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Go to favourites,then add new favourite...



k thanks


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 24, 2008)

No problem...I know it's weird but it works, So I guess that's all that matters.


----------

